# Yongnuo flash for Canon - Opinions



## explore.thru.lens (Aug 5, 2016)

Dear community members,
I would like to get your opinions on Yongnuo flash for Canon. They are way cheap compared to Canon counterparts, but how much is it worth the money. I saw in a youtube video (dont remember which one..) that they dont last more than a year. 

I am not a professional photographer but do it during my leisure time / vacations  etc.

Thanks.


----------



## weepete (Aug 5, 2016)

I've had the super cheap YN460 for at least 2 and a bit years now and its fine. My wireless triggers are also still going strong albeit nether sees much use. But I can't knock them, for me it was a good purchace and I'd happily reccomend them.


----------



## kalgra (Aug 5, 2016)

I have been using them for close to a year now and I think they are great bang for the buck and work really well. I have their Ring light YN-14EX-C Macro Ring Lite and the yn600ex-rt which I use with my Cannon 430EX III-RT. You can tell that the build quality is not quit as good but for non professionals use I don't think you can beat them. Heck the cost 1/4 the price of cannon so even if you have to replace one after a year or two you are still coming out ahead. 

It seems to me that its the battery doors that are most prone to breakage but if you are careful with them when replacing the batteries I really don't think its that big an issue. On the other hand if you are a pro using them daily and knocking them around allot then yeah it might be better to go with Canon.


----------



## explore.thru.lens (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 6, 2016)

I like them.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Nov 26, 2016)

local shop warned me about Yongnuo, but i bought on anyhow.  failed completely a few months later.  B&H took it back, thank goodness.  never again.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 27, 2016)

ive been using yongnuo flashes and triggers for a few years now. 
the 568EX's have been great flashes. 
comparable to my nikon sb700's and better than my sb600's.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 27, 2016)

Used Canon 550EX's, still have them, but the main flash's are now Yongnuo's,   a couple of years now no problems, and 100% compatible to Canon, they talk nice to one another.   Highly recommend the Yongnuo line of flashes and triggers.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 27, 2016)

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> local shop warned me about Yongnuo, but i bought on anyhow.  failed completely a few months later.  B&H took it back, thank goodness.  never again.


Yongnuo seems to be at the top of the range for the cheaper, MiC gear, and for the most part works well.  The engineering and compatibility isn't an issue, but what is, is quality control.  Cheaper components and less testing & QA on the assembly line mean that there are "bad copies" out there which often fail quickly.  For a consumer who can afford to be without a speedlight while he/she deals with a return to vendor or warranty repair, not a big detail and the price makes them very worthwhile.  For a professional who needs his gear to work right every time, it may not be a justifiable risk.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 27, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Drive-By-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > local shop warned me about Yongnuo, but i bought on anyhow.  failed completely a few months later.  B&H took it back, thank goodness.  never again.
> ...




But you can buy 3 yongnuo 600's for the price of one Canon 600,,,,and have a lot of change left.  Redundancy is not left out because you buy the expensive more reliable stuff.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 27, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> But you can buy 3 yongnuo 600's for the price of one Canon 600,,,,and have a lot of change left.  Redundancy is not left out because you buy the expensive more reliable stuff.


Absolutely not; I have back-ups for my back-ups, but when I'm being paid for work, I feel that it's incumbent upon me to provide my clients with the best possible product ; part of that product is reliability.


----------

